# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Lộ diện Yoga Tablet 2 với 2 phiên bản: Android và Windows

## nguyenduong2402

​[**********] Sau những thành công của chiếc Lenovo Yoga Tablet thì hôm qua Lenovo cũng đã mạnh dạng cho ra mắt chiêc Yoga Tablet thế hệ thứ 2 với lên gọi là Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2.Chiếc Yoga Tablet 2 cũng mang khá nhiều sự tương đồng về mặt thiết kế với người tiền nhiệm của nó và còn đặt biệt hơn khi nó xuất xưởng đã mang trên mình với 2 phiên bản hệ điều hành Android 4.4.4. và Windows 8.1, vẫn mang đến cho người dùng hai kích thước khác nhau là bản 10" và 8".

*Phần cứng*
*[replacer_img]* ​Mang nhiều sự khác biệt về mặt thiết kế mà chiếc tablet này còn mang cả sự khác biệt vào trong phần cứng của mình. Màn hình được Lenovo chọn lần này là LCD IPS 1920x1200 pixel và có thể xem được ở 178 độ. Màn hình của Lenovo Yoga Tablet 8" với mật độ điểm anh đo được là 283ppi và chiếc 10" là 226ppi.
Lenovo cũng đã nhanh chóng kết hợp với Intel để trang bị cho mình một một dòng máy tính bảng với cấu hình mạnh mẻ như thế. Máy sẽ được trang bị chipset Intel Atom Z3745 (1.86Ghz) - 64bit, RAM đã được nâng cấp lên thành 3Gb.

Với một chút lợi thế thì khi xuất xưởng chiếc Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2 phiên bản Windows 8.1 có bộ nhớ trong là 32Gb và bản Android dung lượng bộ nhớ trong là 16Gb. Cả hai phiên bản đều được của Yoga Tablet 2 đều được hổ trợ micro SD lên đến 128Gb.
Điểm mạnh nhất của dòng Yoga Tablet là thời gian sử dụng pin của nó. Theo thông tin tiết lộ phiên bản Android sẽ có thời gian sử dụng pin lên đến 18 tiếng, bản Windows 8.1 sẽ được ghi nhận ở 15 tiếng. Từ đó có thể suy luận rằng chiếc Yoga Tablet 2 này pin khoảng 9000mAh.

*Các tính năng đặc biệt*
Yoga Tablet mang lại ấn tượng đầu tiên cho người dùng là về thiết kế thông minh, mang chút hơi hướng của tương lai và sự linh hoạt cần thiết của nó. Bán cầm tay của Lenovo Yoga Tablet đang được biết đến với 3 chế độ: Hold, Tilt và Stand. Với chiếc Yoga Tablet 2, Lenovo đã giới thiệu chế độ thứ tư của nó là "hang"- đây có thể tạm gọi là chế độ "treo".
Lenovo vẫn trung thành với sự kết hợp với hệ thống âm thanh Dolby Audio và còn khoe rằng có thêm sự hổ trợ của Wolfson Mater HiFi. Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2 trang bị camera trước 1.6MP và camera sau là 8MP còn đi kèm với một bộ cảm biến ánh sáng giảm chói BSI-2.

​Về mặt giá cả thì phiên bản Android 8" sẽ được bán với giá $249.99, phiên bản 10" sẽ là $299.99. Tuy nhiên với Windows sẽ có mặt ở tháng 11 tới với mức giá $299.99 cho chiếc Yoga Tablet 8" và bản 10" được dự tính khoảng $399.99.


*Một số hình ảnh về chiếc Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2:*
 
   

Nguồn: phonearena.com​

----------


## giantapta

*Trả lời: Lộ diện Yoga Tablet 2 với 2 phiên bản: Android và Windows*

bàn phím rời dk tặng nữa là ngon rồi...[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

